# can the benq 2050a projector



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

can the benq 2050a projector
do 180 to 200 inches at 11feet throw distance that is the depth of my room and still have a fantastic picture without altering the brightness light ambience
is there anthing that can be altered to do this
thanks kindly marcus

and also i want to buy some sort of swing arm project bracket mount for it
which swing arm projector mount would you recommend

my room is 11 feet depth maximum
i have a room with a small open door section to my bedroom
to the right of my room which leads into the bedroom its not on centre for where i want the projector to hit the screen
i want to put the the projector to the very right end of the room of centre with a swing arm bracket that i asked for
so i can extend even further than the 11feet of space so i can put it further back into my bedroom to extend the depth even further
than 11 feet

can this be done

ie my room is 30 feet wide
the door to the right of my bedroom is to the very end of the room
normally i would place the projector in the middle of the room which is 15 feet to project the image on to the screen
but i will place the projector through the bedroom door at 30 feet using the projector swing arm bracket i asked for
will the benq 2050a be able to display the picture image of axis not cenred on the screen at 15feet in the middle of the room but instead at 30 feet to the right
if not is there anyway of altering the projector to the very right of the room where i will install it
even though the projector is completely of centre and still get the full 180 inch to 200 inch image quality and still get a fantastic picture


----------

